# Falling Skies - 6/19/11



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

So, am I the only one that watched it?

I thought it was pretty good so far. Good characters, good effects.

I will watch the next episode at least.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

It's . . intriguing. They seem to be going for something different here. Not sure what yet, but I'll give it several more eps to find out. The EFX are about on par with other TV Sci-Fi fare.

One tactical situation I had a problem with. Marching huge numbers of people up a small road, in broad daylight. Surely, the Vs would be doing flyovers or have sensors that could detect mass movement.

I guess Colin Cunningham is the Ronon of this series.

At least with the Spielberg brand on it, we shouldn't have to worry about an early cancellation


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Several problems - Anybody read "The Earth Abides" ?http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Earth_Abides or watch the series on Discovery about what happens if human beings suddenly disappeared off the earth? Both depict plagues of rats and stray dogs until things settle down. Also when towns are abandoned, lightening caused fires soon break out and are unstoppable due to lack of water and people to fight them. 
I would shelter in the city during the first winter and during the spring thaw move out to the 'burbs or other tracts of land for agriculture. Problem with modern seeds is that they don't self propagate anymore due to genetic engineering so I would look for old orchards and truck gardens. Horses and oxen would be a necessity. Those who survive would be the Amish.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

I watched it and enjoyed it. My wife made it through about the first 40 minutes and then bowed out. To her it was too unrelentingly depressing. She likes "escapist" television and I guess she considered this too realistic to be enjoyable.

I'm curious to see where the show goes. I hope it is not just week after week of running and guerrilla warfare. There are so many places they could go with the story, and I have no idea in what direction the showrunners are planning on taking us. I'll be along for the ride, though.

ETA: The title of this show was driving me crazy, as I had thought there already was a UFO invasion television show called Falling Skies, back in the 90's and I was thinking this might be a reboot. Turns out the show I was remembering (completely unrelated) was Dark Skies.


----------



## omnibus (Sep 25, 2001)

I went to sleep after the Morgan Freeman hug fest. I had "falling skies" recording at the same time as the latter. This morning the last 3 minutes of fallling are missing.

The last scene has the camera facing the Noah Wyle character, I fast-forwarded hoping to see the credits or something. Can anyone fill me in without giving away too much plot?


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

Well I had to watch it. It just seemed like the thing to do. Interesting show. Interesting characters. Well some potential anyway. 

Nice array of small arms. Looked like they cleaned out everything from the props wagon. 

I thought the comment about the mech warriors not matching the Cooties was interesting. Just makes me think the Cooties are actually trained dogs and the real aliens are different.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I liked it. It seemed to be generally more realistic (in the sense of thinking through the consequences of what happens) than usual for this kind of show.

One big exception was the brutally misogynist gang trusting the woman they had misogynistically brutalized to guard prisoners on her own, roam the outside world on her own, CARRY A GUN...

I can't help but believe that people who think about women like that would keep her chained up and locked away


----------



## AeneaGames (May 2, 2009)

I'm a sucker for SF so I will keep watching but I got a very Walking Dead like vibe of it, except they swapped the zombies out for aliens...


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

I thought it was pretty good. There were some professor moments that I thought were stupid. And the triangle between plain brown haired girl and hot blonde seems dumb to me. It has potential. We'll see.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I thought it was completely stupid and poorly written (i.e., completely without any thought).

Won't stop me from watching it. But this thing'll be canceled real quick.

--Doug.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

At least the aliens seem to wear gear etc. I have seen too many shows with aliens who wear no gear or clothing. Still could be a "dog" but looked more like it could be an intelligent being. 
As for the robots, how much does a Roomba or a packbot look like a human?


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I watched part of it and enjoyed it. I will watch the rest tonight or tomorrow. 

And it is now on SP.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

RGM1138 said:


> One tactical situation I had a problem with. Marching huge numbers of people up a small road, in broad daylight. Surely, the Vs would be doing flyovers or have sensors that could detect mass movement.


They talked about that...apparently, the Vs are programmed to detect and attack groups above a certain limit. And that limit seems to be shrinking. Now, 300 people is safe, but recently it was higher. That's why they're splitting up into groups of 300.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

If I didn't know better I'd assume you all think everyone watches every sci-fi show on TV. Vs? Ronon?

I liked the show; I'm a fan of Sarah Carter (the outlaw female that turned on her captors) so her appearance was not unwelcome.

I will watch more, to see what they find out about the aliens.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

Aaaaaand I just remembered that Moon Bloodgood is in this, so it will be unfairly cancelled after the eighth or thirteenth episode.

RIP Journeyman
RIP Day Break


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

classicX said:


> If I didn't know better I'd assume you all think everyone watches every sci-fi show on TV.


Clearly we don't think that, or every sci-fi show on TV would always get renewed.

And speaking of sci-fi, what a glorious world _that _would be! 

[Thinks of Flashforward] OK, maybe not _so _glorious...


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> They talked about that...apparently, the Vs are programmed to detect and attack groups above a certain limit. And that limit seems to be shrinking. Now, 300 people is safe, but recently it was higher. That's why they're splitting up into groups of 300.


Okay, I missed that. It did seem absurd that they were breaking a cardinal rule: being out in the open, en masse in broad daylight.

Especially with that giant alien erection visible in the background.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

The thing that always bugs me on these sci-fi things, is that we are expected to believe that they are technologically advanced since they can build giant spacecraft that can travel for light years, and make these levitating ships. But they can't make a smart weapon that can hit a target/person, even if it's moving.

Overall I did enjoy the show, sort of in the same corny way I liked V.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

sieglinde said:


> Several problems - Anybody read "The Earth Abides" ?http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Earth_Abides or watch the series on Discovery about what happens if human beings suddenly disappeared off the earth? Both depict plagues of rats and stray dogs until things settle down. Also when towns are abandoned, lightening caused fires soon break out and are unstoppable due to lack of water and people to fight them.
> I would shelter in the city during the first winter and during the spring thaw move out to the 'burbs or other tracts of land for agriculture. Problem with modern seeds is that they don't self propagate anymore due to genetic engineering so I would look for old orchards and truck gardens. Horses and oxen would be a necessity. Those who survive would be the Amish.


I want to be on your team.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

I thought it was OK, not fantastic. A lot better than Jerico though so I'll watch for a while.

I didn't understand the scene where they tried to use the Golden Retriever as bait for the robot drone. (And how was that dog so immaculately groomed?)


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Ruth said:


> I didn't understand the scene where they tried to use the Golden Retriever as bait for the robot drone.


I was wondering about this as well. I'm assuming they send the dog out to flush out any aliens. Do the dogs typically run away if aliens do show up? Do the aliens usually kill dogs for some reason? If not, why did the kid freak out about wanting the dog to come back.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Hoffer said:


> I was wondering about this as well. I'm assuming they send the dog out to flush out any aliens. Do the dogs typically run away if aliens do show up? Do the aliens usually kill dogs for some reason? If not, why did the kid freak out about wanting the dog to come back.


Well, I don't think that a study has been done on that yet.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

Decent production values, but I lost complete interest during the second hour. It was way too early for a show's characters to be offering up volumes of dialog about nothing.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

I was under the impression this was just a miniseries, so talk of cancellation is moo point.

(moo- the opinion of a cow, doesn't matter to the rest of the world  )


phox


----------



## jbernardis (Oct 22, 2003)

RGM1138 said:


> ... giant alien erection ...


I haven't watched it yet, but now I'm curious


----------



## Mars Rocket (Mar 24, 2000)

Do they address how the groups of people feed themselves or handle sanitation? In the previews they all seemed well-fed.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Mars Rocket said:


> Do they address how the groups of people feed themselves or handle sanitation? In the previews they all seemed well-fed.


Yeah, there seems to be plentiful amounts of food stored in different locations.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

jbernardis said:


> I haven't watched it yet, but now I'm curious


Yeah, you can't miss it. Standing loud and proud against the sky.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

dswallow said:


> Won't stop me from watching it. But this thing'll be canceled real quick.


It's a 10 episode miniseries.

At first, the picture quality seemed really really bad to me.. I don't mean macroblocking or anything, it just looked really bad -- maybe posterization. But either it got better or I got used to it. (Don't have anywhere near enough hard drive space to record it on TNT HD.)

Thought it was fairly interesting, though it seemed kind of slow at first.

Noah Wyle with a teenage kid!! and he was the young doctor.. (tangentially, I saw that Wesley Crusher, err, Wil Wheaton, has a college age kid!!)


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

Put me to sleep.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

classicX said:


> Aaaaaand I just remembered that Moon Bloodgood is in this, so it will be unfairly cancelled after the eighth or thirteenth episode.
> 
> RIP Journeyman
> RIP Day Break


Who didn't she sleep with in Hollywood to have the Ted McGinley curse follow her around?

Forgot to set the season pass for this. Here's hoping I can catch one of the 100 replays this week.


----------



## Timbeau (May 31, 2002)

I thought it was pretty good, but there were parts I didn't like. 

The overall feeling of it was good -- drama rather than comedy, fairly realistic and not given to the absurdities that some sci-fi shows have fallen prey to.

Since the show is only 10 episodes, I'm hoping they structure it so the overall arc is the humans fighting to get their planet back and that there are subplots in each episode such as the outlaw band in the 2nd episode. What I'm hoping we don't see is exactly what ElJay wrote concerning the 2nd episode -- characters offering up volumes of dialog about nothing.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I liked it. My wife decided it was too dark and violent.

I also had issues with the fact that apparently it's OK for these people to move around en masse in broad daylight. I caught the bit about how the aliens could only detect groups bigger than a certain size, but that just doesn't make much sense.


----------



## omnibus (Sep 25, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> I also had issues with the fact that apparently it's OK for these people to move around en masse in broad daylight. I caught the bit about how the aliens could only detect groups bigger than a certain size, but that just doesn't make much sense.


 That's the beauty or curse of sci-fi, when dealing with aliens ANYTHING is possible.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

I was expecting something more along the lines of _Space: Above and Beyond_. When I realized that most of the "action" took place in the first minute - and only through children's statements and drawings - the first thing I thought was (David Spade mode on), "I didn't like it that much the first time...when it was called _V_."


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> I also had issues with the fact that apparently it's OK for these people to move around en masse in broad daylight. I caught the bit about how the aliens could only detect groups bigger than a certain size, but that just doesn't make much sense.


But it kind of does make sense. Exterminating seven billion pests in your new home can be difficult and time-consuming if you don't want to do too much damage to your new home. (Assuming they're prepping Earth for colonization, which is just a guess.) Since the pests are more dangerous when they get together, you want to exterminate groups of pests first. Start with million-pest groups (large cities). Then 100,000 pest groups (large towns). And just keep working your way down the ladder until (as they said on the show) you're left with individual pests.

The story happens to start when they're down to 300 pest groups.

Also note that when the Vs come across small groups, they attack them. The 300 pest limit seems to only apply to the fly-over drones; they still have to avoid patrols.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> But it kind of does make sense. Exterminating seven billion pests in your new home can be difficult and time-consuming *if you don't want to do too much damage to your new home. (Assuming they're prepping Earth for colonization, which is just a guess.)* Since the pests are more dangerous when they get together, you want to exterminate groups of pests first. Start with million-pest groups (large cities). Then 100,000 pest groups (large towns). And just keep working your way down the ladder until (as they said on the show) you're left with individual pests.
> 
> The story happens to start when they're down to 300 pest groups.
> 
> Also note that when the Vs come across small groups, they attack them. The 300 pest limit seems to only apply to the fly-over drones; they still have to avoid patrols.


But that whole premise was thrown out the window when we saw that alien ship fly over and drop that bomb on Southie. Whether it was a nuke or some other kind of WMD, it clearly did significant damage. If the aliens are willing to do that to one area of town, why don't they just do it everywhere and be done with these pesky rebels?


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

retrodog said:


> I thought the comment about the mech warriors not matching the Cooties was interesting. Just makes me think the Cooties are actually trained dogs and the real aliens are different.


Consider this, perhaps the Skittles or whatever are enslaved by the Robot Killer (Mech) thingies who are the true masters, here ready to put those Heinlein "Puppet Master" thingies on the spinal chords of humans to add them to the slave zoo. The poor misunderstood enslaved Skittles are just trying to communicate their status to us and we're reacting xenophobicly to their repulsive looks.

That said, having lived in the town next to Acton for over a quarter century, it sure did get itself forested over in the 7 years I've been in New Hampster.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

I thought it was good for sci fi. Hopefully as the story arc unfolds it doesn't turn to crap, so far we've only been introduced to some facts about their situation and characters and I'm still on board to see what the story will turn out to be.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Thanks Uncrew, I would like to write one of these things or see the script before it was shot. I am not an expert but there are books out on this and they are serious.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1439134421
This was written by former DoD people.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> But it kind of does make sense. Exterminating seven billion pests in your new home can be difficult and time-consuming if you don't want to do too much damage to your new home. (Assuming they're prepping Earth for colonization, which is just a guess.) Since the pests are more dangerous when they get together, you want to exterminate groups of pests first. Start with million-pest groups (large cities). Then 100,000 pest groups (large towns). And just keep working your way down the ladder until (as they said on the show) you're left with individual pests.
> 
> The story happens to start when they're down to 300 pest groups.
> 
> Also note that when the Vs come across small groups, they attack them. The 300 pest limit seems to only apply to the fly-over drones; they still have to avoid patrols.


This makes me hope that we humans can be as resilient and fruitful as other pests - roaches, termites or ants and such.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

RGM1138 said:


> Yeah, there seems to be plentiful amounts of food stored in different locations.


Including the ShopSmart warehouse.

For reasons of realism, I actually wish they'd gotten product placement from Stop & Shop, or (more likely), Target, Walmart, or Costco, instead of using a fake store name. But I guess I can understand that real stores wouldn't want to be associated with the collapse of civilization.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

trainman said:


> Including the ShopSmart warehouse.
> 
> For reasons of realism, I actually wish they'd gotten product placement from Stop & Shop, or (more likely), Target, Walmart, or Costco, instead of using a fake store name. But I guess I can understand that real stores wouldn't want to be associated with the collapse of civilization.


My issue with them raiding the food warehouse: Didn't the alien invasion take place several months previous, like 4-6 months? Are we really supposed to believe that in 4-6 months, a warehouse full of food in the Boston metro area was left untouched, despite the fact that thousands of humans in the area are starving? I could see if they established that this warehouse had been heavily guarded by the aliens until recently, but that wasn't the case, and the actual aliens guarding the warehouse were easily defeated. Seems to me that many other teams of humans would have tried to loot the warehouse in the previous months. Some would have been unsuccessful and others would have succeeded, but the chances of that warehouse still having anything left after all this time is very remote.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

trainman said:


> Including the ShopSmart warehouse.
> 
> For reasons of realism, I actually wish they'd gotten product placement from Stop & Shop, or (more likely), Target, Walmart, or Costco, instead of using a fake store name. But I guess I can understand that real stores wouldn't want to be associated with the collapse of civilization.


Yeah, that's the place I was thinking of but I couldn't remember the nondescript name.

It's handy, having a store so well stocked after the initial invasion.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I think I remember hearing somewhere that a huge percentage of the population is gone at this point, so the supplies should last longer. It seems odd that other than the bad guys they ran into, no other stray people seemed to come out and join them--putting their number over 300....

I'm confused by the different aliens. The cootie things are like the one we saw die? That's a robot? It was pretty lifelike. Then what are the things that make big loud bangs as they walk? Those look like robots. Are those the ones with the death rays or whatever? So have they never really seen the aliens at all? In a whole 6 month invasion they never left the mother ship? If that's the case, I don't see the annoy them into leaving plan working.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

stellie93 said:


> I'm confused by the different aliens. The cootie things are like the one we saw die? That's a robot? It was pretty lifelike. Then what are the things that make big loud bangs as they walk? Those look like robots. Are those the ones with the death rays or whatever? So have they never really seen the aliens at all? In a whole 6 month invasion they never left the mother ship? If that's the case, I don't see the annoy them into leaving plan working.


As far as we know, the "Skitters" are the aliens. Those are the ones with multiple legs that kind of look like an octopus. That's the one they shot point blank in the warehouse and watched it die as they all stood over it.

The "Mechs" are the big robots that walk on two feet and have the laser sights showing where they're going to shoot.

The assumption is that the Skitters are the biological entities that created the non-biological Mechs, but I'm guessing that we'll find out at some point that this assumption is wrong. Either there is another type of entity that's stayed in the ship that the survivors have never seen, or the Mechs are actually the real "aliens" and the Skitters are just their "attack dogs."


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

What couldn't they air this in DD5.1? Geesh...


----------



## tgrim1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Reminded me of Walking Dead, with aliens instead of zombies. Kinda like "they are here, kicking our ass, and we just have to stay out of their way so they dont find us with no real objective"


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> My issue with them raiding the food warehouse: Didn't the alien invasion take place several months previous, like 4-6 months? Are we really supposed to believe that in 4-6 months, a warehouse full of food in the Boston metro area was left untouched, despite the fact that thousands of humans in the area are starving? I could see if they established that this warehouse had been heavily guarded by the aliens until recently, but that wasn't the case, and the actual aliens guarding the warehouse were easily defeated. Seems to me that many other teams of humans would have tried to loot the warehouse in the previous months. Some would have been unsuccessful and others would have succeeded, but the chances of that warehouse still having anything left after all this time is very remote.


Easily defeated? They used C4 to blow up the mech. I don't think C4 is easily come by. Not to mention they had machine guns, shotguns, etc...

When they were planning on going to this grocery store, they did comment that the aliens kinda use them as traps. That they needed to be careful.

I think they explained well enough why these places still had food.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

trainman said:


> For reasons of realism, I actually wish they'd gotten product placement from Stop & Shop, or (more likely), Target, Walmart, or Costco, instead of using a fake store name. But I guess I can understand that real stores wouldn't want to be associated with the collapse of civilization.


Speaking of product placement.. was the weird skateboard-like-thing-with-one-wheel-on-each-end product placement?

It sure SEEMED like it. (They also seemed to essentially move without pushing, so maybe it was special effects..)


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

The RipStick is a real product and works just as shown in the show.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

But probably not product _placement_, or somebody would have given a sales pitch.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

AeneaGames said:


> ...I got a very Walking Dead like vibe of it, except they swapped the zombies out for aliens...


That's what I was expecting going into it. But I actually ended up getting a Jericho vibe, except with Aliens added in.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> What couldn't they air this in DD5.1? Geesh...


Well it was aired in DD 5.1 (at least that is what my receiver said), but it was obvious they didn't make much use of it. That was one of my thoughts watching this. The sound was really dulll. Sounded like stereo from the 80s. There was one scene, maybe in the warehouse where they used a bit of speaker separation in the front, but nothing from the rears.

Anyway, I thought it was pretty good. Kind of like a lot of Spielberg things where there's a lot of family orientation. The vibe it gave me was something in between the Tom Cruise version of War of the Worlds and Jericho. I'm not a big wonk when it comes to "realizm" and "this could never happen stuff" so a lot of those details didn't bother me. I liked the characters, except I wasn't too into the outlaw gang. But I get the feeling the gang leader is going to play some important role. I think he's going to be the "Sawyer" of this series (for those that didn't watch Lost, Sawyer was the "outlaw" survivor, who had a hard time conforming to the main group early on). Unfortunately, pretty much all the shows like this have started out interesting and intriguing and then, by episode five or so, we are left scratching our heads.

On the aliens, I get the feeling that the survivors don't really know much about them. What they do know is just based on what they've learned so far. They don't know who the real life forms are, how they are adapting or what they even want on earth. We are thrust into this in the middle of the beginning of the story, and I think over the next weeks, we'll find out their purpose and how they tick. At least that's the part the most intrigues me. So thinking things are kind of stupid based on the actions of both the characters and the aliens at this point is, well, kind of stupid. I think we need to learn a LOT more of the story of the aliens and the back story before we can judge their thought process.


----------



## magaggie (Apr 9, 2002)

Jeeters said:


> That's what I was expecting going into it. But I actually ended up getting a Jericho vibe, except with Aliens added in.


I said this exact same thing to my husband as we were watching it last night. Has that "scavenging for what we can get," post-apocalyptic, "banding together" feel of Jericho. I like it!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> Well it was aired in DD 5.1 (at least that is what my receiver said), but it was obvious they didn't make much use of it. That was one of my thoughts watching this. The sound was really dulll. Sounded like stereo from the 80s. There was one scene, maybe in the warehouse where they used a bit of speaker separation in the front, but nothing from the rears....


That's strange, because my receiver could only pull it in as PLII. And my audio settings were correct; I checked other live broadcasts at the time and they were DD5.1. But you are certainly correct -- they made VERY little use of the rears...


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Not being of the right demographic - coordinated and unde 30, I had never heard of a ripi-stick until seeing this show. Low and behold I saw a kid using one yesterday. Pretty cool skateboard. That was weird product placement. I mean the entire scene was unneccessary. Or they could have done the birthday differently with a gift of something useful, like a gun or a knife or some other survival gear.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

sieglinde said:


> Not being of the right demographic - coordinated and unde 30, I had never heard of a ripi-stick until seeing this show. Low and behold I saw a kid using one yesterday. Pretty cool skateboard. That was weird product placement. I mean the entire scene was unneccessary. Or they could have done the birthday differently with a gift of something useful, like a gun or a knife or some other survival gear.


I had a different take. I thought it was actually one of the more powerful and necessary scenes of the hour. And giving him a "practical" survivalist birthday present would have totally defeated the point of the scene. The point of the scene was to show how the survivors have had, by necessity, to give up the padding that makes life fun. Parties, and presents, and the simple pleasure of a kid playing in the street on a skateboard, are no longer a part of their existence. They all miss it. Everyone was very wistful and melancholy, watching him skate for those few minutes. But they were also happy for him getting to experience it, and were vicariously living through him. It was a slice of what life had been, and a recognition that that life is no more.

I suppose the same point could have been made in other ways (e.g. "Happy birthday, kid. Here's another clip for your gun. And a flint, too!" would also show how dramatically life has changed), but IMHO makes for a less powerful scene as the former lets the viewing audience identify with the survivors while the latter would just distance us further from them.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

danterner said:


> I had a different take. I thought it was actually one of the more powerful and necessary scenes of the hour. And giving him a "practical" survivalist birthday present would have totally defeated the point of the scene. The point of the scene was to show how the survivors have had, by necessity, to give up the padding that makes life fun. Parties, and presents, and the simple pleasure of a kid playing in the street on a skateboard, are no longer a part of their existence. They all miss it. Everyone was very wistful and melancholy, watching him skate for those few minutes. But they were also happy for him getting to experience it, and were vicariously living through him. It was a slice of what life had been, and a recognition that that life is no more.
> 
> I suppose the same point could have been made in other ways (e.g. "Happy birthday, kid. Here's another clip for your gun. And a flint, too!" would also show how dramatically life has changed), but IMHO makes for a less powerful scene as the former lets the viewing audience identify with the survivors while the latter would just distance us further from them.


This. I thought the sense of loss and hope was palpable.

Maybe I'm just projecting, but it took me back to the days after Katrina. Everyone was getting by on canned foods, MRE's, what have you. About 8 or 9 days after the storm, a lone Dominos opened up and was selling just pepperoni pizzas for $10 each. People stood, happily, in long lines to get them.

In the midst of all that devastation, a small sign of normalcy.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

danterner said:


> I had a different take. I thought it was actually one of the more powerful and necessary scenes of the hour. And giving him a "practical" survivalist birthday present would have totally defeated the point of the scene. The point of the scene was to show how the survivors have had, by necessity, to give up the padding that makes life fun. Parties, and presents, and the simple pleasure of a kid playing in the street on a skateboard, are no longer a part of their existence. They all miss it. Everyone was very wistful and melancholy, watching him skate for those few minutes. But they were also happy for him getting to experience it, and were vicariously living through him. It was a slice of what life had been, and a recognition that that life is no more.
> 
> I suppose the same point could have been made in other ways (e.g. "Happy birthday, kid. Here's another clip for your gun. And a flint, too!" would also show how dramatically life has changed), but IMHO makes for a less powerful scene as the former lets the viewing audience identify with the survivors while the latter would just distance us further from them.


Totally agree with this; it was a magnificent scene depicting many emotions...


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> As far as we know, the "Skitters" are the aliens. Those are the ones with multiple legs that kind of look like an octopus. That's the one they shot point blank in the warehouse and watched it die as they all stood over it.
> 
> The "Mechs" are the big robots that walk on two feet and have the laser sights showing where they're going to shoot.
> 
> The assumption is that the Skitters are the biological entities that created the non-biological Mechs, but I'm guessing that we'll find out at some point that this assumption is wrong. Either there is another type of entity that's stayed in the ship that the survivors have never seen, or the Mechs are actually the real "aliens" and the Skitters are just their "attack dogs."


There is also the alien that is on the kid's backs. I can't remember what they were called.

Also, I remember - this is not an exact quote but rather a memory of the scene, so please correct it --- the biology teacher guy talking about how one of his students asked why if the Skitters have so many legs, why didn't the Mechs look like them also. The Mechs seemed like a robot a human would create. 
I wonder if there is a third alien in the ships that we haven't seen yet.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

danterner said:


> I had a different take. I thought it was actually one of the more powerful and necessary scenes of the hour. And giving him a "practical" survivalist birthday present would have totally defeated the point of the scene. The point of the scene was to show how the survivors have had, by necessity, to give up the padding that makes life fun. Parties, and presents, and the simple pleasure of a kid playing in the street on a skateboard, are no longer a part of their existence. They all miss it. Everyone was very wistful and melancholy, watching him skate for those few minutes. But they were also happy for him getting to experience it, and were vicariously living through him. It was a slice of what life had been, and a recognition that that life is no more.
> 
> I suppose the same point could have been made in other ways (e.g. "Happy birthday, kid. Here's another clip for your gun. And a flint, too!" would also show how dramatically life has changed), but IMHO makes for a less powerful scene as the former lets the viewing audience identify with the survivors while the latter would just distance us further from them.


This is just what I got from the scene too. The group was enjoying those few moments. I even liked that they had a cupcake for him. However, the question that popped into the back of my mind was where were the other 11 cupcakes? How did they find just one? Put that passed thru quickly.

I loved it when Maggie shot the outlaw guy and then the other one. Yea! I will not be surprised to see the head outlaw guy play out some more as the series goes on. He seemed to be connecting with Noah's character.


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

classicX said:


> Aaaaaand I just remembered that Moon Bloodgood is in this, so it will be unfairly cancelled after the eighth or thirteenth episode.
> 
> RIP Journeyman
> RIP Day Break


Don't worry, she only kills time travel shows.


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

betts4 said:


> There is also the alien that is on the kid's backs. I can't remember what they were called.
> 
> Also, I remember - this is not an exact quote but rather a memory of the scene, so please correct it --- the biology teacher guy talking about how one of his students asked why if the Skitters have so many legs, why didn't the Mechs look like them also. The Mechs seemed like a robot a human would create.
> I wonder if there is a third alien in the ships that we haven't seen yet.


It seems the harness on the kids does a mind control thing. My theory is the skitters are using kids to run the mechs. They take kids with the right disposition, amputate their limbs and stick them in the mech body. Their minds are hard wired to use two arms/two legs, so the mechs are built bipedal.

I don't know if that's too gruesome for the writers to do, but it makes sense to me.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Vendikarr said:


> It seems the harness on the kids does a mind control thing. My theory is the skitters are using kids to run the mechs. They take kids with the right disposition, amputate their limbs and stick them in the mech body. Their minds are hard wired to use two arms/two legs, so the mechs are built bipedal.
> 
> I don't know if that's too gruesome for the writers to do, but it makes sense to me.


It's what YOU'D do in their place.


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

Somehow this didn't grab me. I'll keep it since it's summer and there are only 10 episodes, but I'd be dropping this already if it was fall.



Rob Helmerichs said:


> But it kind of does make sense. Exterminating seven billion pests in your new home can be difficult and time-consuming if you don't want to do too much damage to your new home. ... Start with million-pest groups (large cities). Then 100,000 pest groups (large towns). And just keep working your way down the ladder until (as they said on the show) you're left with individual pests.


But that leads to small groups _everywhere_. They should be clearing regions by now.



DevdogAZ said:


> My issue with them raiding the food warehouse: Didn't the alien invasion take place several months previous, like 4-6 months? Are we really supposed to believe that in 4-6 months, a warehouse full of food in the Boston metro area was left untouched, despite the fact that thousands of humans in the area are starving?





stellie93 said:


> I think I remember hearing somewhere that a huge percentage of the population is gone at this point, so the supplies should last longer.


Yeah, but you'd have to kill the percentage (was it 90%?) very fast to do it before the warehouses emptied. We don't have huge reserves.

Also, there just wasn't enough destruction and bodies around to match claimed amount of dead. Acton just wasn't _that_ messed up for everyone to be gone.



betts4 said:


> --- the biology teacher guy talking about how one of his students asked why if the Skitters have so many legs, why didn't the Mechs look like them also. The Mechs seemed like a robot a human would create.


This was definitely foreshadowing something. I don't think humans made them, but something about the relationship between skitters and mechs (as was said earlier in the thread).


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

betts4 said:


> There is also the alien that is on the kid's backs. I can't remember what they were called.
> 
> Also, I remember - this is not an exact quote but rather a memory of the scene, so please correct it --- the biology teacher guy talking about how one of his students asked why if the Skitters have so many legs, why didn't the Mechs look like them also. The Mechs seemed like a robot a human would create.
> I wonder if there is a third alien in the ships that we haven't seen yet.


I'm not sure the "harnesses" are a separate alien. Perhaps, but not sure.

As for whether there's an alien in the ships that we haven't seen, I think that's definitely what they were hinting at with that conversation, and I mentioned it in my post.


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

That Don Guy said:


> When I realized that most of the "action" took place in the first minute - and only through children's statements and drawings - ...


This was a great way to write your way out of a much larger FX budget!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

tlc said:


> This was a great way to write your way out of a much larger FX budget!


Plus, the stories of the survivors and the resistance make for a much more interesting TV show than would the stories of the invasion and the near utter destruction of the human race.


----------



## hapdrastic (Mar 31, 2006)

sieglinde said:


> Several problems - Anybody read "The Earth Abides" ?http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Earth_Abides or watch the series on Discovery about what happens if human beings suddenly disappeared off the earth? Both depict plagues of rats and stray dogs until things settle down. Also when towns are abandoned, lightening caused fires soon break out and are unstoppable due to lack of water and people to fight them.
> I would shelter in the city during the first winter and during the spring thaw move out to the 'burbs or other tracts of land for agriculture. Problem with modern seeds is that they don't self propagate anymore due to genetic engineering so I would look for old orchards and truck gardens. Horses and oxen would be a necessity. Those who survive would be the Amish.


Earth Abides is my absolute favorite book. That said, the people on this show have only been living in a post-human world for a few months at this point, not enough time for all the plagues to show up, and I don't think they're smart enough to think ahead. Still, I agree - their top priority should be a sustainable food and water supply, then worry about fighting the aliens. Get some farmland.

Count me among the group that got a Walking Dead vibe from the show.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

hapdrastic said:


> Still, I agree - their top priority should be a sustainable food and water supply, then worry about fighting the aliens.


Which would be easier to do if the aliens hadn't already killed 90% of their friends and family, and were working on them...

Planning for the future is something that's a bit difficult to do when you're fighting for your life.


----------



## hapdrastic (Mar 31, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Which would be easier to do if the aliens hadn't already killed 90% of their friends and family, and were working on them...
> 
> Planning for the future is something that's a bit difficult to do when you're fighting for your life.


I agree, except that it seems the aliens are leaving them alone unless they stumble into one of their traps. If they leave those areas be, I think they'd be fine. Of course, it's a TV show, so the aliens would come after them anyway, but in the "reality" of the show, it looks like the aliens are only worrying about knocking out the resistance or overly large groups.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

But the size of "overly large" has dropped to 300ish in only a few months, so (as one of the characters pointed out) just splitting into still smaller groups doesn't mean not fighting the aliens, it means not fighting the aliens until there's nobody around to help you.

And we _have _only seen two groups so far, both of which are actively committed to fighting (a self-proclaimed military unit with civilian followers, and a skinhead group that just likes killing aliens, people, whatever).


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

The resistance seems to be somewhat organized. I wonder if they can communicate with other cells around the world or more likely if they have no idea what's going on anywhere else. They need some ravens. 

I like the harness things on the kids--kind of a new twist for this kind of show. If they find the son, can they keep him with them safely with the harness on? They obviously can't take it off.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

stellie93 said:


> The resistance seems to be somewhat organized. I wonder if they can communicate with other cells around the world or more likely if they have no idea what's going on anywhere else. They need some ravens.
> 
> I like the harness things on the kids--kind of a new twist for this kind of show. If they find the son, can they keep him with them safely with the harness on? They obviously can't take it off.


We don't know anything about the harness yet except that trying to remove it likely kills the kids. They're certainly going to figure out a way to remove/neutralize it for Ben, but we don't know anything about it yet.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Not great but not bad. I'll stuck with it. Hot girls with guns. 

The harness thingy reminded me of the Doctor Who episode where Donna had a spider mind control thingy on her back.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Vendikarr said:


> It seems the harness on the kids does a mind control thing.


Like the capping in "The White Mountains" trilogy.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

mattack said:


> Like the capping in "The White Mountains" trilogy.


Wow, THAT takes me back!


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> Not great but not bad. I'll stuck with it. *Hot girls with guns. *
> 
> The harness thingy reminded me of the Doctor Who episode where Donna had a spider mind control thingy on her back.


Sold!


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

cheesesteak said:


> The harness thingy reminded me of the Doctor Who episode where Donna had a spider mind control thingy on her back.


Yes, definitely. There's also a Babylon 5 episode ("Exogenesis") where the story involved creatures that look very much like the harnesses here. They fused to a person's spine and took over control of the body. That story had a neat twist at the end, though, and I don't think Falling Skies will be going in the same direction.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Have we actually been shown the Harness thingies making the kids do anything...other then march around and not be able to respond to their families shouts? I know we have seen a few dead kids where they tried to get the harness off. One was in the park and one was in the military area and it sounded like the doctor's tried and failed. Does that mean they have some Harness kids or that they just caught one.

Also, what about that stupid rule of Military in the houses and Civilians in the field. I mean, come on, there are houses all over, they could at least give up some of them and let the civilians have 30 to a house or something, even if it was just for sleeping. It seems very selfish that Noah's family got one house to themselves - I mean his youngest son had a whole room.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

Not having cable I had forgotten about this show. I'll have to check it out to see if I agree with most of the reviews/opinions on here.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

tlc said:


> Yeah, but you'd have to kill the percentage (was it 90%?) very fast to do it before the warehouses emptied. We don't have huge reserves.
> Also, there just wasn't enough destruction and bodies around to match claimed amount of dead. Acton just wasn't _that_ messed up for everyone to be gone.


One of the characters explained this, somewhat. When the aliens arrived, they rounded humans up and sent them to centralized locations (aka concentration camps) which were then essentially "nuked." Well, destroyed with the alien equivalent, probably what we saw very early on in the first hour. We haven't seen any evidence of radiation sickness, so it isn't a conventional nuke, but there are lots of ways to make big explosions without radiation. It would be like if the Nazis had firebombed Auschwitz to kill the Jews inside.

Other comments...
I too loved the skateboarding scene. It was a reminder of what they are fighting for. Not just to survive, but to drive the aliens off the planet.

A pet peeve of mine... you have super advanced aliens, capable of interstellar travel, tech like the mechs, etc, yet you have a need to enslave human children with harnesses? Perhaps there's a reason for this that will be explained.

The rule about only fighters sleeping in houses was dumb, too. I think they just used it as a way to make the captain seem like more of an ass. This is Spielberg, after all. All military people are evil morons.


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

For me? Very formula and predictable. My wife made a comment that it appears the aliens only hunt people at night, so why not scavenge during the day? It's also great strategy when hiding from an enemy with air support to hang out in the open on a bridge. No way that could go wrong now, could it? The adults are relatively clean, but the kids in "school" look like they were rooting around in an ash pile. Soldiers get to sleep in individual rooms of houses, but for "safety" the civilians sleep exposed a distance away down a ravine? I'm a scifi fan and want to like this one, but so far I am extremely unimpressed with the quality of writing.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 4, 1999)

I thought it was decent enough to keep watching. But I wish I had not watched the preview they showed at the end about the rest of the season. I feel like I already know a lot of what's going to happen. Maybe it was intended to just make me think I know though.

I hate TV shows that feel the need to constantly tell me not to go anywhere and then show scenes of what is coming up after the commercial break. They often give away too much and the season preview at the end was like a bigger version of that.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Like others have mentioned, I don't think we've seen the master aliens yet. It's definitely not the skitters. Perhaps the skitters are another alien race that the master aliens have enslaved and are now used as cheap, disposable, combat drones. ie cheaper and easier to produce than mechs. I think it would be a nice twist if at some point the humans realize the skitters are slaves, just like the human children in harnesses.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Hey, maybe during the last ep, a dying planet will appear between Earth and the moon and the Master Aliens will be there, ready to jump over to their new home world. After the Mechs and Skitters have cleared out the native human population, of course.


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

AeneaGames said:


> I'm a sucker for SF so I will keep watching but I got a very Walking Dead like vibe of it, except they swapped the zombies out for aliens...


Walking Dead or Jericho.

Much better done than Jericho though.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

The harnesses remind more more of Alien...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Big Deficit said:


> For me? Very formula and predictable. My wife made a comment that it appears the aliens only hunt people at night, so why not scavenge during the day?


Because in the day, it will be hard to see the laser sights from the Mechs that give you fair warning to jump out of the way. 


Gromit said:


> I hate TV shows that feel the need to constantly tell me not to go anywhere and then show scenes of what is coming up after the commercial break. They often give away too much and the season preview at the end was like a bigger version of that.


I totally agree, but that's why I watch everything on TiVo. Even if I watch the same night, I watch on a delay so I can skip that crap. There is nothing worse than a channel/show/producer that thinks the only way to keep you through the commercial break is to spoil what's coming up. I really wish that hackery would stop.


----------



## hapdrastic (Mar 31, 2006)

justen_m said:


> Like others have mentioned, I don't think we've seen the master aliens yet. It's definitely not the skitters. Perhaps the skitters are another alien race that the master aliens have enslaved and are now used as cheap, disposable, combat drones. ie cheaper and easier to produce than mechs. I think it would be a nice twist if at some point the humans realize the skitters are slaves, just like the human children in harnesses.


Maybe the harnesses are the real aliens.


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

betts4 said:


> I loved it when Maggie shot the outlaw guy and then the other one. Yea! I will not be surprised to see the head outlaw guy play out some more as the series goes on. He seemed to be connecting with Noah's character.


For those wondering where they've seen Maggie before... I remembered her (Sarah Carter) from some really hot scenes in Smallville.


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Because in the day, it will be hard to see the laser sights from the Mechs that give you fair warning to jump out of the way.


That does seem to be their primary purpose!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

tlc said:


> That does seem to be their primary purpose!


Well no, because you see, they see in a different part of the spectrum! Yeah, THAT'S the ticket! They think the laser sights are INVISIBLE! And they're just FREAKING OUT that we keep dodging their blasts!

Yeah!


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

LOL!! I think they use the lazers to look cool.


----------



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

Isn't this the Steven Spielberg show? I thought it would be good by association.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Just watched and enjoyed it although it took me a while to get over Noah Wylie having a grown son.

The plot has been done before as someone said - resistance - aliens - outlaw resistance = V in the 80s.

I'm in for the ride.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Cainebj said:


> Just watched and enjoyed it although it took me a while to get over Noah Wylie having a grown son.


I saw an interview where he expressed the same basic sentiment.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Two hours into the season, I'm liking it. Even thought it is retelling the same story that's been told before. It's fun TV. It'll definitely fill time while waiting for Walking Dead to come back on.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Cainebj said:


> Just watched and enjoyed it although it took me a while to get over Noah Wylie having a grown son.


Noah just turned 40. No reason a character played by him couldn't have a 16-17 year-old kid.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

ElJay said:


> Decent production values, but I lost complete interest during the second hour. It was way too early for a show's characters to be offering up volumes of dialog about nothing.


Graham Yost wrote the second hour (he is the showrunner/writer for Justified) and I thought it was pretty apparent. I also felt the second hour was much better written then the first hour. The first hour was a bit too sappy.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> But that whole premise was thrown out the window when we saw that alien ship fly over and drop that bomb on Southie. Whether it was a nuke or some other kind of WMD, it clearly did significant damage. If the aliens are willing to do that to one area of town, why don't they just do it everywhere and be done with these pesky rebels?


Those ships do those attacked based on heat. It may be a bit unfair but it seems like the people complaining about this stuff didn't even watch the episode.

That is one of the things I hate about sci-fi is that it is too easy to make anything possible... But on the reverse side, it is silly to label every alien with our exact characteristics and capablities and get mad when they don't behave like humans.

We don't know what they see or even if they can just see us like we see us... So again it is a bit silly to be upset by this. Certainly nothing in the show indicated it was no problem for the aliens to do what some of you think they should be able to do, which is an odd position given what little is known about the aliens.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

It was nice to have two hours of pretty non-stop action after spending the season of Game of Thrones following character development. A few main characters, a bunch of guns, and aliens. And some hotties too. Can't miss!


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

No comparison. I loved the five episode of Game of Thrones I have seen. There is actually no comparison.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

sieglinde said:


> No comparison. I loved the five episode of Game of Thrones I have seen. There is actually no comparison.


I'm not comparing them. I enjoyed both. One is mindless action. The other is in depth character development.


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

The most glaring indicator that the "skinners"* aren't the masters is that they don't seem to carry any hand-weapons. No member of an advanced race would lunge into battle without some sort of weapon to tip the odds in their favor (even sport hunters don't kill bare-handed). Even if you have vicious claws, etc., nothing beats a good blaster at your side (kid  ).

[* That's the way I heard the nickname. Sort of makes sense if you're trying to differentiate the biologicals (the ones with skin) from the various mech units]

I also don't think the mechs are the masters, simply because they are too lumbering and slow. I know they kind of have to be to make the show work, but if they were the intelligence in charge I think they would have to behave in a more quick-witted manner.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

It's Skitters.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

I thought it was Skittles.


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It's Skitters.


Really? Wow, did one of the kids name them?! That really makes it hard to take them seriously


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&safe=o...gc.r_pw.&fp=74320bbe8d23f39f&biw=1280&bih=909

*Skitter*


> Web definitions
> 
> scurry: to move about or proceed hurriedly; "so terrified by the extraordinary ebbing of the sea that they scurried to higher ground"
> 
> ...


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

dcheesi said:


> Really? Wow, did one of the kids name them?! That really makes it hard to take them seriously


And calling them Skittles makes them more menacing?


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

Fleegle said:


> And calling them Skittles makes them more menacing?


My version was "skinners", which does have a more ominous ring to it (IMHO).


----------



## Mars Rocket (Mar 24, 2000)

The captions call them Skitters. It seemed pretty obvious to me why.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Calling them skitters makes no sense, unless they are some sort of intergalactic stage troupe, putting on skits. ("All the universe's a stage and we are merely players"). Calling them skitterers would be better. Calling them Skittles is just silly.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

danterner said:


> Calling them skitters makes no sense, unless they are some sort of intergalactic stage troupe, putting on skits.


Live from Earth, it's Saturday Night!


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

sieglinde said:


> ... Anybody read "The Earth Abides" ?http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Earth_Abides...





hapdrastic said:


> Earth Abides is my absolute favorite book...


Thanks for bringing this book to my attention. I just finished it yesterday and loved it. It really made me stop and think about things I wouldn't have otherwise.

Great book!


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

AeneaGames said:


> I'm a sucker for SF so I will keep watching but I got a very Walking Dead like vibe of it, except they swapped the zombies out for aliens...





tgrim1 said:


> Reminded me of Walking Dead, with aliens instead of zombies. Kinda like "they are here, kicking our ass, and we just have to stay out of their way so they dont find us with no real objective"


Finally watched the pilot last night, and that's the vibe I got from it as well. Which is fine - I love me some _Walking Dead_. Overall, it was passable, and I will keep watching unless it gets a whole lot worse.


----------



## JMikeD (Jun 10, 2002)

I couldn't even make it through the first two hours... deleted the season pass. Nothing fresh there. Maybe I'm just tired of post-apocalyptic shows or stories. I've read and seen so many over the years.


----------

